# Khamsin Bearing and axle removal



## bcmf (Feb 1, 2010)

My Front Khamsin has developed a problem:
The front wheel when I lock the qr skewer 'locks'. Wheel isnt touching anything.
Take the wheel off and spins nicely in my hand.However when I put a bit of pressure on the caps over the bearings I can start to feel resisitance.
Now the wheels are about a year old and have been through a lot and considering the cap over the bearings arent exactly watertight I presume the bearings are shot when pressure is applied.
So I put the wheel back on without the end caps and it spun freely ie no extra pressure on the bearings. Plenty of grease still in the bearings (which rules out a warranty replacement )
Put the caps back on with some heavy duty grease in between the bearings and the cap to a) aid spinning and b) to prevent any moisture getting into the bearings in case of damage to the bearing seal.
Wheel back on and still excatly the same which leads me believe ,from what I have read on another forum, that there is no seal on the inside of the bearings ie on the bearings that are on the inside of the hub.
Is the best way to get the axle out by just giving it a gentle tap or does anyone have any tips.

As I have gone to the trouble of getting the cap/circlip off (wasn't the easiest and industrial ppatience was needed) I may as well drop in new bearings.
Thoughts?


----------



## bcmf (Feb 1, 2010)

bcmf said:


> Wheel back on and still excatly the same which leads me believe ,from what I have read on another forum, that there is no seal on the inside of the bearings ie on the bearings that are on the inside of the hub.


......And so it is.
I popped out the bearings and sure enough there is only 1 seal on the outside with nothing on the inside.
Cheap Bastards!


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*info...*

Sounds like a bearing adjustment problem. You didn't mention adjusting the bearing play. 

A seal should not be required on the inside, since water and dirt should not be present, inside the hub. The idea is to minimize the seal friction and Campy is not the only brand to do this on OEM bearings. 

From what I've read, the hubs require standard 6001 bearings. Replacements will usually have seals on both sides.


----------



## bcmf (Feb 1, 2010)

Thanks C40.Can't see how any adjustment would be made as it seems as a basic set up.
Bearings in there place. Dust cap on with circlip in its designated slot and that's it really.


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

Bearings always need to be adjustable, even cartridge type. There has to be some sort of threaded nut or cap to perform this function.

Unfortunately, I've not been able to download a decent set of instructions for this hub.


----------



## bcmf (Feb 1, 2010)

Hey c-40.
Must as I agree with you about bearings needing go be adjustable the set up on the khasmins literally has this set up.
Hub body.
Cartridge bearings sit in 'the groove' in the hub.
Axle.
Cap slides down the axle and sits over the bearing.
Circlip drops in under the outside of the cap and holds the cap in place.
I will put up pics in a few days.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

here you go. from the 2012 spares catalog










looks to me like the nut with no p/n that screws onto the end of the axle, can be backed off slightly to take pressure off bearing when skewer is tightened.


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*little help..*

I found the spare parts diagram quickly, but it doesn't show the circlip. What's needed are actual instructions for disassembly and adjustment.

I've owned several sets of wheels with cartidge bearings, but they all had a bearing adjustment feature. Without some way of adjusting the bearing clearance, the bearings would either be too tight or way too loose. I could even see a wave washer being used to provide adjustment. I know that my powertap rear hub used a wave washer.


----------



## bcmf (Feb 1, 2010)

Hey Guys.
Julio: That maybe the parts for a Khamsin but it's not mine 
Am home but am shattered form a 13hr shift add on a 3hr round trip (cycle commute including an off in the frost:cryin so am pretty shattered.
I have the hub parts in front of me and will take pictures (if one of you wants to pm me your email addy I will forward you can post the pics for me)

Basically the axle has a groove for the circlip to stop the cap falling off. Axle through the hub and through the bearings. Cap on. Circlip on and voila....


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

bcmf said:


> Hey Guys.
> Julio: That maybe the parts for a Khamsin but it's not mine
> Am home but am shattered form a 13hr shift add on a 3hr round trip (cycle commute including an off in the frost:cryin so am pretty shattered.
> I have the hub parts in front of me and will take pictures (if one of you wants to pm me your email addy I will forward you can post the pics for me)
> ...


There's a different sketchy drawing for 2010 http://www.campagnolo.com/repository/documenti/en/Spares10-C-171109.pdf which doesn't help much but does seem to indicate a change in hub design for 2012.


----------



## bcmf (Feb 1, 2010)

bikerjulio said:


> There's a different sketchy drawing for 2010 http://www.campagnolo.com/repository/documenti/en/Spares10-C-171109.pdf which doesn't help much but does seem to indicate a change in hub design for 2012.


BINGO!!!!!! 
julio wins the prize.
Although it doesnt show the circlip but does show the bearings are sealed on 1 side only.


----------

